
Ask HN: Why browsers don't verify cheksums of downloaded content? - ancymon
Sometimes linked content from download pages gets compromised. I was wondering why there is no user friendly way of verifying checksums. Or maybe I am missing something?<p>It would be nice to have some HTML markup so the browsers would be able to do verification automatically. But making browsers&#x27; download managers compute most popular hashes after downloading and displaying it somehow for many would be enough. This simplified solution would make me take a peek to see if checksums look right, it would be much better than what I do now - I only check hashes after downloading from suspicious (to me) websites.
======
ta_33990
See sub-resource integrity.
[https://www.w3.org/TR/SRI/](https://www.w3.org/TR/SRI/)

~~~
ancymon
I was thinking about something like that. But this proposition seems to be
about checking integrity of page components like scripts and styles.

